# Raising Silkworms



## Aunt C (Aug 29, 2005)

Has anyone tried raising their own silkworms? 

I would like to try, but was hoping to find someone that has actually done it before. I have questions.


----------



## Katherine in KY (May 11, 2002)

Aunt C, I haven't done it, but www.wormspit.com is supposedly the site to go to for help. Michael is an expert.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Aunt C I haven't done it either but I remember a few years ago Spin Off had a pretty extensive article on raising silk worms. Do you have ready access to Mulberry? That seems to be the way to do it. You may be able to do a search on the Spin Off site for the article.

Please if you do this keep notes and post them here. Maybe start a thread about your adventure from start to finish.

Good Luck!


----------



## Aunt C (Aug 29, 2005)

Well I took the plunge and ordered 100 of them yesterday. They have options of 50, 100, 250, 500 or 1000. Now I was thinking of going all out but then thought better of it and just ordered 100. With the chow diet for them it set me back a whole $12. So if things go sideways I am not out much at all, and I can always feed them to my turtles.

I have a couple little setups for them. The eggs will go into an old pie pan for the first couple of days until the little buggers reach their first instar. Then I have a couple little boxes ready. I lined the bottom with cut to fit egg cartons, placed upside down. This is so it will be easier for me to clean, at least while they are still smaller as well as providing an easy way to get the air to circulate. I hear they are sensitive to moisture . On top of that I placed crossstiching plastic. The holes will be great for the droppings to fall through. Because I don't have mulberry, I ordered chow for them. I hope it comes with good dirctions.  I can follow directions pretty good as long as they are in english. I'll see when it all gets here the eggs are comming from a silk house in China. Just as a backup, I also ordered a pound of mulberry leaves from someone else. I can feed those to my turtles too, if I don't need them.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Can you take pictures of their development????


----------



## Aunt C (Aug 29, 2005)

Sure can.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I think it would be great for all of us if you could begin a thread about this adventure and post regularly on it and also take pictures. Perhaps it can be made into a sticky. If you would be interested in doing that Christy I'll be happy to ask Karen if we can sticky it. Just give the word!


----------



## Aunt C (Aug 29, 2005)

Sure I can. 
I recieved my Mulberry leaves today. Boy was that a fast shipper. I am getting really excited about this.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

That sounds like a fun project. Please post pics so we can follow your progress.


----------



## FeralFemale (Apr 10, 2006)

How totally cool. Definitely keep us posted


----------

